
Show HN: Watermill v0.2.0 – a Go library for building event-driven apps released - roblaszczak
https://threedots.tech/post/watermill-0-2/
======
brudgers
It might make sense to add a link to the repository near the top of the page
because that's a stronger call-to-action than reading about it.

~~~
roblaszczak
added ;)

